# military?...please read



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

*i need advice...please read*

ok i need ur thoughts for a sec.. im thinkin of enlisting
i was supposed to leave for the air force august of 06 but someone come into my life in may so i made a spilt choise and chose not to leave, two years later i am still with that person and the relationship i thought i lived for became a burden and caused so much pain i cant seem to get away. i have tried and tried... i know im young but i have a strong head on my showlders. i strongly believe everything happens for a reason, i chose not to fight for my country for a juviniel "love" that i thought was everything and i chose not to leave because of my mom, about 75% of my family in the armed forces, i am her only child and it broke her hart knowing i was goin to leave the first time. but sometimes you have to think of urself and im done thinkin and tring to make everyone else happy and puttin my self last. the only thing that is hindering me now is karma, i love her she is the only thing that puts a smile on my face and truely makes me 100% happy... she would have to stay with my mom till i get out of bootcamp 6-8weeks then i will go home then bring her back. and yes i know the the rules one base but i can live off base untill i have my uncle pull some strings.
i talked to my bf about this and he said nothin. he told me "i cant leave all the bikes behind" i said ok as there was nothin else i could say when someone that you have been through so much with and "loves" you choses motorcycles over bein with you.
i have to talk to the recriuter about all this but i dont want to waist his time so im not goin to go down there untill im 110% sure im goin
since i dont talk to my mom, my father is dead, i am an only child and have no one else i can really talked to about this i figure maybe some of you can help me out, advice from a stranger is better than no advice at all, if you dont mind please treat your futures word as words you would give to a loved one because thoes are the kinda words i need. this is a big deal please dont take it lightly. 
if you have any questions please feel free to ask
thank you so much,
victoria


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

blondie, you are the only person that can make you happy. no guy, no bikes, no people and no dogs (well maybe the dogs) can make you happy. you have to be happy with yourself.:woof: do what you feel is right in your heart and take everything that people tell you and sift through everything. everyone has an opinion and most of the time they do not have your best interest in mind, just their own interest in mind!!!! stay strong and pray or meditate or just think over it long and hard and the answer will come to you!! good luck and my family will be praying for you to make the right decision and what is best for you!!!:angel:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW. I really don't know what to say as i love this country but I don't know if I would die for it. I would die for something I truely believed in but some of the stuff our government has done makes me wonder if it is all worth it.

I guess my advice to you is too follow your heart. you have to make your life worth living and if this truelly what you want then I say go for girl!!!! Karma will be unhappy unitl she can be with you again. Have you thought about long term care for her if you get sent over seas? Is your mom okay with caring for her while you are n boot camp? 

You might want to make a list of the pro's and con's to see if this is what is right for you. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

blondie03044 said:


> i am her only child and it broke her hart knowing i was goin to leave the first time. but sometimes you have to think of urself and im done thinkin and tring to make everyone else happy and puttin my self last...


I think this is real important in your situation. In the past you felt bad for your mom's feelings, but now you are realizing that the most important thing in the world, is yourself. Everyone else will eventually not be there anymore, thus you need to do what YOU feel you need to do, and not worry about others. It may sound harsh, especially since she's your mom and all, but as all parents know, their kids are going to leave sooner or later, and to hold back your child from what they really want to do doesn't seem right to me.

Personally I don't believe in enlisting, I feel the same way as "My Mikado" does with the whole government situation, but if my kids wanted to do it, I wouldn't hold them back, it's their choice. So ultimately, it's already been said, go with your heart, and hopefully when you look back, your loved ones will still be there for you with open arms.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Only you can decide this one. It is a big choice with HUGE pros and cons on both sides.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Takes a huge amount of courage to put yourself in that position and I have nothing but respect for anyone who has the guts to do it. Somebody has to do it and I feel proud knowing that the people in the military are there by freedom of choice. Says a lot about the people in this country. Just my thoughts on it, I won't advise you either way.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> WOW. I really don't know what to say as i love this country but I don't know if I would die for it. I would die for something I truely believed in but some of the stuff our government has done makes me wonder if it is all worth it.
> 
> I guess my advice to you is too follow your heart. you have to make your life worth living and if this truelly what you want then I say go for girl!!!! Karma will be unhappy unitl she can be with you again. Have you thought about long term care for her if you get sent over seas? Is your mom okay with caring for her while you are n boot camp?
> 
> You might want to make a list of the pro's and con's to see if this is what is right for you. You are in my thoughts.


*I'm with you on this one.*


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey listen, I think the military is a GREAT IDEA!!!! Especially the AIR FORCE. I served my country in the United States Marine Corps and I would go back TODAY, in a heartbeat if I could. I would ship out tomarrow for Iraq if need be. I love my country, I love what it stands for and I think every man should at least have to serve a 2 year reservist time. Im of the mindset I cant let someone else go overseas and die for me, so that I can live as I do and not be AT LEAST WILLING to go over there with him. I dont want to die, I dont want to leave my family but I cant let you go alone. Nothing gets me more fired up than talking about the military, I feel VERY STRONGLY about it and am a diehard patriot. I know there are things that we dont agree with, with the gov and all but we also dont have all the facts, and good vs bad you have to have a military.

The military is great for someone looking to find away in this world. IF you are uncertain about what you want to do with life, hey they tell you what to do and give you 4 years worth of food, shelter and a job, and benefits like you will never get elsewhere!!! You get 4 years to figure it out plus you get and education in life like you cant get eslewhere. If you know what you want to do in the Military, even better, they pay to train you, give you the skills and if you chose not to make it a career you can land a great job in the civilian world making better money just because Uncle Sam trained you. I think its great job and applaud you. I know its not easy but I really think the military is great. I loved it and would do it again without hesitating. I even tried to re-enlist 3 years ago. I'll still go!! My wifes brother is in the Air Force and making a great living. I say GO FOR IT> stay with the Air Force though, they have the best of everything, its like a civilian job with mililtary benefits!!

You are right, this is a big decision, think about it, weigh it out and be sure either way.
Semper FI!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

I see where everyone is comin from I know I love my country and would have no pproblem fighting for it but on the other hand I think its just me wantin to get away form this relationship and this life, a couple of months ago I had the perfect chance but my nevers got the best of me and now here I am. Yall say I should listen to my hart but that's the problem my harts tellin me different things it seems. One is saty here and try to make this relatioship work ..... and I will be ahppy in time.....but on the other hand im sick of watin to be happy


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont know your situation in your relationship but from what you have shared, I think you need to cut and run!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hey listen, I think the military is a GREAT IDEA!!!! Especially the AIR FORCE. I served my country in the United States Marine Corps and I would go back TODAY, in a heartbeat if I could. I would ship out tomarrow for Iraq if need be. I love my country, I love what it stands for and I think every man should at least have to serve a 2 year reservist time. Im of the mindset I cant let someone else go overseas and die for me, so that I can live as I do and not be AT LEAST WILLING to go over there with him. I dont want to die, I dont want to leave my family but I cant let you go alone. Nothing gets me more fired up than talking about the military, I feel VERY STRONGLY about it and am a diehard patriot. I know there are things that we dont agree with, with the gov and all but we also dont have all the facts, and good vs bad you have to have a military.
> 
> The military is great for someone looking to find away in this world. IF you are uncertain about what you want to do with life, hey they tell you what to do and give you 4 years worth of food, shelter and a job, and benefits like you will never get elsewhere!!! You get 4 years to figure it out plus you get and education in life like you cant get eslewhere. If you know what you want to do in the Military, even better, they pay to train you, give you the skills and if you chose not to make it a career you can land a great job in the civilian world making better money just because Uncle Sam trained you. I think its great job and applaud you. I know its not easy but I really think the military is great. I loved it and would do it again without hesitating. I even tried to re-enlist 3 years ago. I'll still go!! My wifes brother is in the Air Force and making a great living. I say GO FOR IT> stay with the Air Force though, they have the best of everything, its like a civilian job with mililtary benefits!!
> 
> ...


Old Fort - I can just picture the expression on your face as you wrote that, lol. Just like a pit bull ready to have fun. Hats off to you, man.:cheers:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Another thing Blondie, at some point you have to take care of you! You cant live for you BF, you cant live for your mom you cant live for........ or you will not be fullfilled. You may be happy but but you wont have JOY, two very different things. People often ask whats success? Well all it is, is being happy and feeling satsified with the situation you are in. Thats why someone making $7 and hour can be successful like the guy pulling $75 an hour. Thankfully society cant dictate in absolutes what success is. Put EVERYONE in your life aside, look in the mirror and as what THAT person wants and listen. Usually what that person want pops in the head quickly, then we try to rationlize and determine if thats what we really need or want but our true desires in life, that answer comes quick and easy.

Example if I ask you your fav bike, on immediately pops into your head and sometimes just as soon as it does you begin thinking about all the other bikes but there is a reason the first one popped in your head first. I hope I havent lost you in all this rambling. Just do what you need to do FOR YOU. Life isnt all about you, but some things are. You shouldnt have to justify a relationship, be it with your mom or bf. By the way LOVE never ask anyone to change anything. Just food for thought


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> I think you need to cut and run!


Plain and simple.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dang ofk u should be recruiter lol yeah my uncle is a big wig ine the af with the sf's back when I was goin to enlist he told me that if I do go in I have to go in the airforce so he can watch over melol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

When I shipped out to Paris Island I had 8 guys enlist due to my encouragement. I gave my persuasive speech in college speech class and had 1 guy enlist. They metoriously promoted my to PFC E-2 before I even set foot on the Island! Funhy thing is just the other night, as in last week I was talking to my wife about going into the National Guard, just to keep my busy.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah when i enlist i will be a senior airman (E-3) due to my tranning with rotc though out high school. i know what im gettin myself into and i love it. it just hurts to leave karma behind... but i know my mom will have no problem watching over her, but i just have to know this, is everythin ur sayin comein from ur love for the service or if ur daughter came to you and told u the samethin would tell her what your tellin me? i need a non-biest(sp) opinion and a bit of parental guideness/outlook....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That was a great question that put me back on my heels. After thinking it through if my daughters really wanted this then I would back them. Im not sexist so I hesitate to post this but I dont think a woman should be in combat, so I really would not want them in a combat role. My reasoning behind this is that should they be in combat a be captured. The things they do to men is unbearable. No one holds to the Geneva Convention. They even give us classes on how to deal with being captured and what we can expect. I shudder at what they would do to a woman. I think a woman can fight no problem and they tend to score better on their shooting than men, I just hate to think of what would happen if they were to get captured. Would I want my daughters to join and go overseas, no, but what if they landed a great corporate job that required them to go overseas? You know, Im never going to want my daughters to leave, I never want them to grow up to the point they dont need me for everything, but the reality of it is that they will. As long as the decisions they make are not harmfull to them, if I dont support them in it despite how I feel about it, then I could hurt them more than Id help them. Parents want the best for their kids. Parents also have their own ideas of what they want their kids to do and love but our kids are not us and have different likes and desires. I love my daughters and when the times come in their life that they REALLY want to do something that I dont want them to but its not harmfull to them, I hope I stand behind them and encourage them anyways. Its not about me, its them. Im just here to make sure they do right, dont get hurt AND NO MAN HURTS THEM!!!!!:cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop: :cop:


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

lol yeah i feel ya. ive heard horror stories about wht happens to woman over seas gettin raped and what not, but im the kinda girl that would be quick to shoot in a situtation like that. i talked to my recruiter and i have a oppiontment with him tomorrow to talk things over, i have also broke the news to my mom shes behind me, but worried as i knew she would be. i should probably call my uncle so he knows. i told the sgt that i was in dep(delaid entery program) and i took the asvab and he seemed excited lol he said well if ur still in the system this should be easy lol well im excited to talk to him but im still not 100% sure if im goin...i have to go to my moms tonight to get some legal docs for the sgt and im sure my mom will cry and have some choise words to say but that come with the terrortory(SP)
i also talked to my boss and i told him everything about my bf and my family in the armed forces and he said the samething as yall lol he said hell support me if i wanna go


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Andy,
I support you in the decision on the National Guard. My husband Scott, is in the 278th (has been in the army since 1997) and we just got the phone call last week that he is going back to Iraq so start getting ready. This iwill be his second time out of the country in war. You are so right, in order for we as a country to keep living the lives that we do someone has to protect our freedom. 

I think that No matter how you feel about the government you should still support our troops and military because they are the ones who die and fight in order for us to enjoy such freedoms as b"[email protected]!ing over the government.

Blondie, I support you entirely in this matter. Either way you go you should make a decision that later on in life you can look back on and be proud of what you decided to do for YOU. 

To secure peace is to prepare for war. No matter how "peaceful" we think our country should be there will always be others out there threatening our way of life.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Andy, your the man! blondie, I think you should make the best out of your life, you havve alot of great advice and all I can say is that it sounds like its time to look to the future


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah its just hard to look into the future when the future is a long black room and all u can see is that flicker of light on the light switch on the back wall and all you wish is that someone would hand you some batteries for your flash light...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Whatever the flicker of light is in your life get closer to it. The closer you are to the small light in a dark room, the brighter the room is.


----------

